# TV for 55k



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

1. Budget.

*55k* *40" -46" size (basically whatever fits my budget)*

2. Viewing distance.

*9 feet - 10 feet
*
3. Sources/inputs such as HD DTH/consoles/stand-alone media players etc.

*HD DTH and mobile phone using DLNA
*
4. Preference for plasma TV/LCD TV/LED-LCD TV.

*1st LED-LCD 2nd LCD TV
*
5. Preference for brands.

*none
*
6. Willing to purchase it from the grey market?
*no
*

7. Ambient lighting conditions of the room.
*3 windows, so it is well lit, can use curtains to darken the room
*

8. Any other feature you are looking for such as 3D support on the HDTV, DLNA capabilities etc.

Looking for the best Picture quality in both HD and SD(as most of the channels are still SD)
I've seen people watching SD channels stretched on HDTVs. Is there no option to change aspect ratio? or is the option available on DTH STB? cause the content should be in 4:3 , Black bars on both side is OK. Is there a fix for this?  

3d is not required. DLNA is a must. And TV has to be wifi enabled as it is quite far from the router, for which i believe i'll have to buy a USB Wireless LAN Adaptor some thing like this UWA-BR100 : Internet TV Accessories : TV & Projector Accessories : Sony India ?
Using Skype,youtube and web browsing is also in the plan. 
Is browsing a good idea on the tv? will it be used or be just a gimmick that a person gets bored of in a few months?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 2, 2012)

^
Browsing on a TV - Bad Idea ! 


Anyway what size are you looking at?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

40" -46" size (basically whatever fits my budget)


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hmm 40 inches smart TV in that budget is kinda difficult to find really. So the only TVs recommended would be Samsung EH5330 40inch for 55k and Samsung ES5600 40 inch which will cost you about 60k. Both are Smart TVs.

Are you willing to consider plasma ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Plasma's power draw is what I'm against

Are the 2 samsungs you suggested good? Any known issues? What about lg?
Is buyinga smart tv in this budget a good idea?


----------



## Akshay (Sep 2, 2012)

Had been to Croma store in Pune today to check Samsung 40 Inch SLIM LED TV 40ES5600 (Rs.66500 though Infibeam has it for 60799) but the samsung guy in store suggested the newly launched EH6030 3D tv (40") for offer price of 57k (otherwise its for ~70k). It doesnt have smart tv functions though.


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you looking for a 3D or just a normal LED??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 3, 2012)

I wrote it in the 1st post, 3d is not necessary


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't opt for Samsung EH5330, its not that good.Rather search local showrooms and try finding Samsung 40D5500, it has been discontinued but still many retailers have it in stock, it is a very good LED TV, and you can get it for 55k.
And if your budget allows then opt for ES5600.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 3, 2012)

^
What makes you say EH5330 isn't good?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 3, 2012)

The difference b/w EH5000 and EH5330 is just that EH5330 is a smart tv while the other one is not.I have compared EH5000 with D5000 and D5500 models and found that the previous D series models were much better(in terms of PQ)


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 3, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> The difference b/w EH5000 and EH5330 is just that EH5330 is a smart tv while the other one is not.I have compared EH5000 with D5000 and D5500 models and found that the previous D series models were much better(in terms of PQ)



I don't know what makes you say that the previous D series were better in terms of PQ. have you experienced the current EH5000, Without any doubt, I can claim that this model has a good PQ as compared to other brand. 
The TV has a 180p resolution with 120 clear motion rate that can easily capture the fast moving scenes.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes I have experienced the EH5000, if you don't believe me then compare them side by side, I m sure you will get to know the difference.EH5000 is downgraded model of D5000

That is the reason there also a huge price difference in the price of these LED TVs


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 3, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Yes I have experienced the EH5000, if you don't believe me then compare them side by side, I m sure you will get to know the difference.EH5000 is downgraded model of D5000
> 
> That is the reason there also a huge price difference in the price of these LED TVs



i agree that there is a huge price difference between the two models and also the design of both of them are also bit similar.
What about the smart apps coming up with both the models and what difference it makes in terms of apps when compared to other brands.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know about the difference in apps and neither I said anything about that.
I was talking about PQ


----------



## Minion (Sep 4, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Yes I have experienced the EH5000, if you don't believe me then compare them side by side, I m sure you will get to know the difference.EH5000 is downgraded model of D5000
> 
> That is the reason there also a huge price difference in the price of these LED TVs




One more difference between previous D 5000 and EH5000 is D5000 is edge light led tv while EH5000 is array led tv.technically array led tv have more black level,uniformity while edge lit tv may suffer from non uniformity issue.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 5, 2012)

^^^^
Well that was quite technical.
I don't know about that, but I suggest you guys to compare both the models side by side and I am sure you will see that there is a lot of difference in PQ


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

thanx for the suggestions, on saturday i plan to go and have a look in the stores


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

So i went to the shops. My budget has increased.
i liked sony ex650 for 64k. what also impressed me was panasonic et5d 42' for 67k.
now the picture quality of sony seems better ? but i'm not sure... what do you guys say? PQ of which is better?

another thing, the guy at the panasonic shop used  a wireless keyboard with the et5d.  he used it to control the tv , and also type etc. can wireless keyboard be used with the ex650 too in the same way?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 7, 2012)

Unfortunately no such keyboard is available for Sony Bravia Tvs. Though if you own a Sony Vaio laptop  you can use the Vaio keyboard for the Tv, also you can use the Sony Media Remote App available for iOS and Android/Sony Xperia smartphones and use your phone as remote/keyboard and also other features.

The Panasonic ET5D is good but doesn't have good black levels/contrast.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Logitech wireless keyboard was used with the Panasonic. Will the same keyboard not work with Sony?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 7, 2012)

^
Nope it won't sadly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you sure? Why is it a walled  garden , using Panasonic was so much fun


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well that's a Panasonic only feature. Sony provides the option of using Vaio laptop as keyboard or your smartphone as keyboard.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 8, 2012)

not even samsung or lg?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 8, 2012)

^
ONLY Panasonic and Sony Google TV sets (not available in India)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Do i need to buy a stabilizer for my tv like v-guard etc. i have for my ac?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 8, 2012)

Its better if you do. Will make sure your TV runs proper and safe.
Which tv u going for?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 8, 2012)

will buy on tue or wed, right now ex650 is top choice but i really like the convenience of keyboard in panasonic 

Sony BRAVIA 40 inches Full HD LED KDL-40EX650 Television | Television | Flipkart.com

here the guy talks about sony keyboard... is it available?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 8, 2012)

> Do i need to buy a stabilizer for my tv like v-guard etc. i have for my ac?


No....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 8, 2012)

help me decide guys....


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay so there is an application called Remote Keyboard Lite by Sony which allows you to use any laptop ( Non Sony) as keyboard for your TV. Btw you don't wanna go Plasma ?
The logitech keyboard works with Panny plasmas too.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 9, 2012)

plasma is too power hungry for my liking....


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well then get the EX650.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 9, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Well then get the EX650.



you're not fanboying me into buying the ex650  ?

how much does sony's 2 year extended warranty cost? is it worth it? should i get it


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2012)

^

Hahaha Do I really need to do that? 

You saw it with your own eyes that the EX650 has the superior picture. So there is no need for me to fanboy you into buying it 

Anyways the extended warranty is highly recommended just for peace of mind. It costs only 3000Rs. Whereas Samsung and LG charge more than 12k for it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 9, 2012)

do i need a surge protector too along with the stabilizer?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2012)

^

Well, you know it's quite cheap anyway. So I'd say go for it. Also better safe than sorry


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Should i get a costly belkin one or any other will do?

btw, i was planning to hook up my dvd player and use the tv speakers. But there's a second option of using my 9 year old philips music system. It has 4 speakers. Will i be able to connect it to the tv, and use it even when i'm watching DTH?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2012)

^
Belkin man! 

As for the second question I really can't answer it as I don't know what connections your hifi system has. Does it have Audio In ? If yes then you can connect it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 10, 2012)

It has an Aux In L-R... so i guess it's good


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2012)

^

Definitely


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ordered EX650 for 64k + wifi dongle for 2.9k + Videocon D2H HD for 2.89k (400 cash back, online offer) . Delivery tomorrow. Excited.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome 

Waiting for your first impressions


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 14, 2012)

Tv is connected to WiFi network. Phone is connected to WiFi network. Now how do I use Samsung allshare app to stream content?
How do I setup dlna?

Power cuts are common here. is the sudden switching off of the LCD harmful for it?
I read, some people are using Ups?


----------



## Akshay (Sep 18, 2012)

I got Samsung UAES5600 based on this thread  The clarity is awesome. Got it for Rs.62k (incl. wifi adopter). However, accessing web browser and youtube has been a problem so far though I can access media files on my PC.


----------

